# NEW PICS



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

20 gal, long. 6 black phantom tetras, 2 gold rams (both female), 3 various guppies, ghost shrimp, and striped otos.

View attachment 76902


View attachment 76903


View attachment 76904


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice tank setup, very natural lookin


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice man, Wish I could grow a Natural Looking tank, with plants and whatnot.

What kind of lighting do you got? 6500k bulbs?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank, man


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks guys,

gordeez the lighting is 2x 24" 20w GE plant and aquarium bulbs. They don't list the K value, I could find out I guess.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

i like it, it looks really good.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lovely! im a big fan of rams







however.... i have heard if you have two females that they can swap sexes, and rams in mating behaviour can be rather nasty to the rest of your fish. especially the gups!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks,

swap sexes!!! hmm never thought cichlids can do that. anyway they do nip at each other, and i've never seen them nip at the others. (knock on wood) thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Beautiful little set-up, mate









If you want it to be a true SA. biotope, I'd replace the Guppies (Central America) by some more Phantom Tetra's (or something else South American, of course).
And I miss some sort of smallish L-Number Pleco, but that's just me


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks Judazz,

I think some of the plants are s.e. asian so that kills the s.a. biotope equation. I'm working on the plecos


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> thanks Judazz,
> 
> I think some of the plants are s.e. asian so that kills the s.a. biotope equation. I'm working on the plecos
> 
> ...


My "Amazon" biotope also has Asian and African Plants, like the Crypto's and Anubias (the choice of SA plants here is quite limited), as well as shrimps, which come from Asia (I just like the little buggers), so it's killed the equation as well. But I decided to go with fish from SA. only to at least make it a biotope on first glance...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

1st class setup!!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice set-up


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

tight job


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

One of the nicest tanks Ive seen in a while, I love the natural look of it.
How about a full tank shot please?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks











> How about a full tank shot please?


ask and you shall receive









It looks a little different now, I move the coffeefolia to the upper left corner. I think it looks better that way.

View attachment 77264


View attachment 77263


----------

